# Any painters or decorators on here. Need some advise.



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just after some help with a bit of painting I've done that looks horrendous and I'm not sure why.

I used Dulux silk emulsion (2 coats) over a most coat and newly plastered walls.

The walls have loads of streaks in them and the paint finish isn't smooth at all but is quite rough ?






Any ideas on what's happening here ?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Deleted duplicate post

Can a mod please delete it?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I'm not an expert, just a DIYer with forty odd years of redecorating, but to me, the last shot in particular simply looks like the sort of finish often obtained when using a roller rather than a brush.

Possibly a combination of slightly thick paint and the type of roller used?


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

We had that when I did a base coat with a roller, I Just painted over it in the end and looks poor. Best thing to do is to sand it down, and use a brush.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

I do property maintenance and a fair bit of painting, it does look like the pile on the roller is quite long/thick and that would give you that type of effect. 

As for the lines, I think as good as any plasterer is you will always get a few uneven areas which really get highlighted by a silk paint. 

As others have suggested, I would give it a light sand to get rid of the pile marks, try a short pile roller, works best on a smooth finish wall, as opposed to a texture wall covering like woodchip/anaglypta paper. 

Also if you’re choosing to use a silk for easy cleaning, you can use a durable matt emulsion, it would be less shiny and not highlight some of the marks your seeing. 

Hope it makes sense and is of use to you

Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Chris9980 said:


> I do property maintenance and a fair bit of painting, it does look like the pile on the roller is quite long/thick and that would give you that type of effect.
> 
> As for the lines, I think as good as any plasterer is you will always get a few uneven areas which really get highlighted by a silk paint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I used a proper short pile roller from Screwfix. Think it was a Harris roller.

If I sand that over will Matt emulsion go over it ok ?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

i'd certainly go over with matt, silk isn't the most flattering especially in hallway situations cuz the light source is at the ends which highlights any difference in the surface, you could get a pole sander to make sanding easier


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

You won’t have any problems going over the silk with a matt especially as you’re going to sand it first. 

I’ve never used a Harris roller, but their brushes aren’t too bad so maybe after a sand and a matt finish you might not notice the pile on the paint. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

On a general decorating note I find it easier to do the glossing first as the emulsion will wipe off the gloss but I find it very difficult to get gloss off emulsion if I stray over the line.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Close up it looks like you've not rolled it out enough.

The new plaster has sucked the moisture out of the paint(dried too quickly)

You should have sanded down after the mist coat and touched up the bare patches.

Sand it all down and try 2 coats of Matt (Dulux Diamond Matt) thinned slightly with water

Let the cutting in dry before rolling.


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

You should use a Hamilton perfection roller head(green one). Also if you want a washable paint use dulux trade diamond eggshell or the Matt. Use that on all my jobs. Silk isn’t a nice paint to use at all. Nasty stuff. Give it a good going over with a orbital sander first then apply two coats of the paint I suggested with the roller to . Your be fine then. 

By the way that’s my trade building and decorating. A good 20 years plus.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

You say the walls are newly plastered you have painted them to early and the dryer parts have grabbed the paint and this is why you are getting streaks, i would wait a month or so then paint if you can't wait that long use Matt or Silk.
In someways you are making life hard as to put gloss on a flat wall the wall has got to be FLAT as any imperfection will show up.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

bigbrother said:


> You say the walls are newly plastered you have painted them to early and the dryer parts have grabbed the paint and this is why you are getting streaks, i would wait a month or so then paint if you can't wait that long use Matt or Silk.
> In someways you are making life hard as to put gloss on a flat wall the wall has got to be FLAT as any imperfection will show up.


The walls were dry well before I put any paint on. Even the plasterer came out to confirm as such. Paint was done roughly two weeks after the plaster.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not doubting the plasterer as he would no his product better than me, if you had the wall skimmed then 2 weeks would be long enough but if he went down to the brick work then there would still be moisture in the plaster you would be surprised how long it takes to fully dry.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Fresh plaster seems very absorbent to paint I would say. We have various ceilings and bits done in our house when we moved in last year. I base coated all the fresh stuff with the Polycell base coat and let it dry. It is an excellent product. I even used it on some walls which we had pulled wall paper off or were changing between strong colours etc. Very easy to work with and will hide some cracks etc.

Then we went over with Dulux paint from their trade range, mixed up on site by a special machine in a proper construction outlet. I would never buy anything else now.

That Dulux trade diamond matt stuff is excellent- I used it in the utility room and you can literally wipe dog and cat skank straight off it with a cloth. I will use it in our bathrooms when it comes to redecorating them.

After the recommendation of hamilton rollers and brushers and trays I wouldn't bother using anything else. Far easier to work with and clean out and very reasonably priced, too.

Basically, if you enter a B and Q store you are going to buy the wrong thing. Trade paints and supplies are the ones to use.


----------

